# Skillselect-accountant 221111



## Nalin

Hi
I am thinking of applying for GSM pr visa. In this research process I noticed that mostly people with points 70 or over are being selected to submit applications. Does this mean that people who do qualify but are less than 70 and above 60 would be classed as a lower level for selection-Indicating that if we are above the pass mark we really don't stand a chance with people having more than 65 points

Thanks.
Nalin.


----------



## prashkd85

skill select have mentioned this right from the beginning that the invitations would Be released based on the ranking. This means that even if you are at or above 60, it doesn't confirms your selection. If you read the reports from last there rounds, you will see that the cutoff points has come down from 75 to 65. From this you can speculate your chances for getting an invitation.


----------



## sparkle6

Hi all, I'm a part qualified CA from India looking for opportunities in Accounting / auditing in Australia. Can someone help me with a few clarifications please. I want to know if I should go on with applying from India and get employer sponsorship or file EOI for PR?


----------



## anhngocvan

Hi,

Where can you get the report of point test cut off for 189 accountant?
Please let me know. Thank you. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Move Migration

Currently, to be eligible, you need 60 points. Each month, roughly 2000 invitations are given out and out of those, the majority can be seen to be given to 60 pointers.

In Feb 2014 round, about 550 invitations were given to applications with 60 points, and around 250 given to those with 65 points.

As for accountants specifically, 4867 out of 9720 places have been given out so far. That means there is still plenty of room to go for accountants, as this cap is up till end of June.

I would say Accountants applying now, with 60 points, shouldn't be concerned about places in the migration program. Just make sure you do your application correctly.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf

any 60 pointer with ANZSCO 221111 accountant waiting for invitation in 189 queue?


----------

